# white on puppies



## riorider (Jul 21, 2009)

So if a puppy is born with white on it's head, feet or chest, does that diminish as the pups grows? I've seen a lot of white on working dog pups.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Stark had a white spot on his toe when he was a puppy, as he grew it disappeared. 

I have seen some dogs born with the little white on their chest or toes, and as their coat changes it goes away. This of course does not apply to every dog, just the ones I have noticed or met.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: laughing dogSo if a puppy is born with white on it's head, feet or chest, does that diminish as the pups grows? I've seen a lot of white on working dog pups.


i've actually seen more white on am/showlines - but either way, yes it will diminish as the pup grows. the amount will depend on the amount there to begin with.

i never saw my male as a puppy, and looking at him you wouldn't expect him to have any white since he's so dark. but every time i'm grooming him, i smile at the 5 or 6 little single white hairs in the middle of his red chest.


----------



## Maraccz (Sep 3, 2005)

My Var has a small white blaze on his chest still. It did get smaller and I have seen white on working dogs and it does lessen or go away all together


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Onyx had white on her toes,chin,a diamond on her chest, and the tip of her tail when she was a wee pup. It is the same at 3, never fading. The second litter from her mother, different sire, had white sox. I can't imagine them fading, they were huge!
8 weeks old:








She should have more toe penciling,but the white is dominate.


----------



## irudik (Jul 6, 2009)

My pup Silas has been getting some white as his tan comes in but the older white fur has been turning redder. His chest looks sort of like a sable right now


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Cody has a small diamond sized white coloring on his chest and it's hidden a little by the tan fur. He's American/German

Isa has white on the top of her paws and has faded over time but it's still there. She's German Showline

Akbar has the exact same white diamond pattern as Cody in the same spot but has almost diminished. He's DDR/Czech


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Anja and Rorie both had white spots on their chest and both have disappeared (the spots I mean not Anja and Rorie)


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Ike has white on his chest. The patch has actually gotten bigger as he gets older. I didn't know it was a working line trait.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

White spotting happens in all lines. It is certainly not limited to, or particularly more prevalent in, working lines, Am show lines or any type. It occurs across the board.

Typically the white markings will diminish as the dog matures, but not always.


----------



## MRJGreen (Jun 22, 2013)

*My puppy*

My puppy has quite alot of white on her chest and it has got bigger as she has got older. she is 6 months now and has two white patches on her chest/neck. She is still gorgeous though.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

She is gorgeous


----------



## OUbrat79 (Jan 21, 2013)

MRJGreen said:


> My puppy has quite alot of white on her chest and it has got bigger as she has got older. she is 6 months now and has two white patches on her chest/neck. She is still gorgeous though.


She is stunning, even with the white. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

Rogue has a white stripe on her chest and a tiny bit on the tip of her ear.






you can see a little bit of it on her chest here. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

